# Your "I don't know what to do with this" compositions



## Marcin M (Aug 4, 2017)

Hey, I just wanted to ask You if You could share Your "no inspiration" tracks, that You started but didn't know how to expand idea and finish it, so track turned out to be vague.

I want to see if listener can say that composer of track he's currently listening, had no inspiration or no idea what to do.

It would help me with my studies.


I personally have 2 compositions like that, don't know if this thread will get any interest, if so I will post them here.


----------



## Rodney Money (Aug 4, 2017)

Here's you one:


----------



## Marcin M (Aug 5, 2017)

Rodney Money said:


> Here's you one:



Thank You for contribution, that solo cello sounds pretty good in my opinion.

I may be wrong, but for me it sounds like some cellist just sat down with his instrument and started improvising.



Well my uninspired composition is this, I came up with that short organ part in the beginning quite a time before I started composing it, so everything after 0:31 is just "I don't know what I'm doing"


----------



## JPQ (Aug 5, 2017)

I have many them such stored. Someday my ideas put to finish is goes easier when i get more soudns what i need my visions some things are simply impossible or way too hard to do even close with current tools. btw what sello is used in this tune Rodney Money ?


----------



## JPQ (Aug 5, 2017)

Marcin M: what organ this is ?


----------



## Svyato (Aug 5, 2017)

Here's two very short theme unusued.


----------



## J-M (Aug 5, 2017)

3/4 of the things I start end up as "no inspiration" tracks.


----------



## Rodney Money (Aug 5, 2017)

JPQ said:


> I have many them such stored. Someday my ideas put to finish is goes easier when i get more soudns what i need my visions some things are simply impossible or way too hard to do even close with current tools. btw what sello is used in this tune Rodney Money ?


Tina Guo.


----------



## Marcin M (Aug 5, 2017)

JPQ said:


> Marcin M: what organ this is ?



It's Kontakt Factory church organ



JPQ said:


> I have many them such stored. Someday my ideas put to finish is goes easier when i get more soudns what i need my visions some things are simply impossible or way too hard to do even close with current tools. btw what sello is used in this tune Rodney Money ?



Can we hear some sample? The point of this thread was to post some tracks.



MrLinssi said:


> 3/4 of the things I start end up as "no inspiration" tracks.



Some example? I'm just curious how track like this can sound to someone who isn't composer but just listener.


----------



## J-M (Aug 5, 2017)

Marcin M said:


> Some example? I'm just curious how track like this can sound to someone who isn't composer but just listener.



They're usually around 20-30 seconds long and very bare-bones, so I don't think they're worth posting+I usually end up deleting them (I know my style of writing pretty well). However, I just remembered that I have one track that I haven't given up on yet, so I might post it tomorrow if I have the time.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Aug 5, 2017)

Svyato said:


> Here's two very short theme unusued.




Yo dude, any way to solo that ascending run of piano/perc at like :38? That really grabbed me, man. Seriously, loved that part.

Mine, among thousands....


----------



## karelpsota (Aug 6, 2017)

I have no idea what to do with this.

Most of my tracks are just tests to see if my sound design blends correctly.

The writing is very uninspired...


----------



## Marcin M (Aug 6, 2017)

Steinmetzify said:


> Mine, among thousands....




Sounds really cool, it has some good ideas in it, that voice could lead piece somewhere, just need some specific melody.



MrLinssi said:


> They're usually around 20-30 seconds long and very bare-bones, so I don't think they're worth posting+I usually end up deleting them (I know my style of writing pretty well). However, I just remembered that I have one track that I haven't given up on yet, so I might post it tomorrow if I have the time.



Ok, I hope You post it 



karelpsota said:


> I have no idea what to do with this.
> 
> Most of my tracks are just tests to see if my sound design blends correctly.
> 
> The writing is very uninspired...




Wow, this quite loud and heavy. This sounds are all by Yourself?

By the way, where are You from? Because Your last name means "mischief/prank" in my language


----------



## JPQ (Aug 6, 2017)

Marcin M said:


> Can we hear some sample? The point of this thread was to post some tracks.



I try look these projects soon. and post something. Some much poorer phase i feel than others here but i dont care.


----------



## JPQ (Aug 6, 2017)

One what i must think what i give this thing name for there even. is single notes of kontakt factory library viola sustain patch (=sounds boring i know but i like melody)... i bet i can add something someday but not yet have vision for it. sometimes i dream way and i found one tool which decets tempo and try wrote notes form my playing. i dream some my ideas played by humans but i have problem translate their tempo etc most easily undetstable form. i hope get someday strings where i can control even vibrato. but i feel i need so much sample libraries make my visions and buying samples using hunderds euros of money sounds really bad if i never sell any music when my money income is this level.


----------



## JPQ (Aug 6, 2017)

There is one melody this is this viola idea. i used poor quality only 96kbps becouse i dont want anyone steal this.

Ps. i hope add few other instruments and convert this to VSL.(with little automation etc)


----------



## JPQ (Aug 6, 2017)

And i of course test if stacatto/spicatto works better in these shorts notes. i mean way what i mean. what only me can define what i mean. and tune fine name is not Protype but tune dont have even name. how i saved it i dont want define it becouse name means only something for me. Like i bet we think different things when we hear some words.


----------



## Rodney Money (Aug 6, 2017)

Rodney Money said:


> Here's you one:



Hey! Who's gonna help me with this thang? Lol.


----------



## ctsai89 (Aug 6, 2017)

Rodney Money said:


> Hey! Who's gonna help me with this thang? Lol.



how do you want me or anyone else to help you? should I get my cello practice a bit and record it?


----------



## J-M (Aug 6, 2017)

Well, here's something. I hope that someday I find the inspiration to continue this, I like the intro...I trust that the good people of VI-C don't steal it! 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/y9szp8f0jfu5xhe/Unfinished song.wav?dl=0


----------



## Rodney Money (Aug 6, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> how do you want me or anyone else to help you? should I get my cello practice a bit and record it?


There ya go! Boom, done, lol.


----------



## karelpsota (Aug 6, 2017)

Marcin M said:


> Wow, this quite loud and heavy. This sounds are all by Yourself?
> 
> By the way, where are You from? Because Your last name means "mischief/prank" in my language




Haha! I'm French so this is new to me. I think my parents are the mischievous ones 

I mixed/mastered the track myself. Here's a few tips to sound heavy:
- For low instruments (drums, string bass, synth bass) excite their high end with EQ and saturation.
- dip any frequency that sounds muddy (generally 300 Hz for bass, 800 hz for cello, 2kHz for violin)
- Using contrasting reverbs between elements.
- Using contrasting stereo width between elements.


----------



## Marcin M (Aug 6, 2017)

MrLinssi said:


> Well, here's something. I hope that someday I find the inspiration to continue this, I like the intro...I trust that the good people of VI-C don't steal it!
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/y9szp8f0jfu5xhe/Unfinished song.wav?dl=0



Wow, this is so cool! It reminds of me something, but can not remember what it was. I'm noob composer but I would suggest writing some specified melody after 50 second maybe for violins or voice.

Also if You don't know what to do, just change the pitch


----------



## Marcin M (Aug 6, 2017)

karelpsota said:


> Haha! I'm French so this is new to me. I think my parents are the mischievous ones
> 
> I mixed/mastered the track myself. Here's a few tips to sound heavy:
> - For low instruments (drums, string bass, synth bass) excite their high end with EQ and saturation.
> ...



Thank You for tips :D they will be helpful (even tho I have no slightest idea what contrasting reverbs and stereo width is) if I'm gonna make some trailer track in future


----------



## Marcin M (Aug 6, 2017)

Rodney Money said:


> Hey! Who's gonna help me with this thang? Lol.



Isn't it finished?


----------



## Steinmetzify (Aug 6, 2017)

karelpsota said:


> I have no idea what to do with this.
> 
> Most of my tracks are just tests to see if my sound design blends correctly.
> 
> The writing is very uninspired...




Dude this is badass...


----------



## JPQ (Aug 7, 2017)

If someone dont comment my post soon i remove it form soundcloud.


----------



## Marcin M (Aug 7, 2017)

JPQ said:


> There is one melody this is this viola idea. i used poor quality only 96kbps becouse i dont want anyone steal this.
> 
> Ps. i hope add few other instruments and convert this to VSL.(with little automation etc)




That sounds like me trying to write something new :D It's hard to say anything about it, maybe add some harmony or just bass line.


----------



## Marcin M (Aug 7, 2017)

I think it really fits here 



So I came up with this short theme, but lack inspiration for good arrangement and development of this idea.


----------



## JPQ (Aug 8, 2017)

Marcin M said:


> That sounds like me trying to write something new :D It's hard to say anything about it, maybe add some harmony or just bass line.



i very likely going fix and add more flexible viola patch (which allows volume automation) and maybe second melodic element and maybe some low end bass line. i try write my own music. i dont want copy anyone. i want sound me which has something here and here.
ps.And add virtual room as well. now when i have vsl special edition volume 1 extended i can easier do what i think add this.


----------

